# Crazy White's Anniversary



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Nine years ago today I picked Crazy White up in a parking lot for transport. She easily integrated with the pack of three we had and the bevvy of other animals. As we all had to drive from Boston to NJ this was important. She was to move on to her foster after a few overnights in our new home. When we told the rescue she was not a cat killer but definitely cat interested her foster home backed out. They had just adopted out their foster that had killed 2 of their cats and were too nervous to take in a dog with any cat interest. We agreed to hold her while they looked for a new foster.

I took her to the vet as we had picked her up from the person who had pulled her from the shelter. They told us she was probably 3-4 years old. Her shelter paperwork indicate she had gained 7 pounds while with them. At the vet she weighed 34 pounds  She had burns under her fur. She was afraid of everything, especially men. She hid from food you offered- the vet suspected food was used to lure her out for beatings. We had her spayed and immediately enrolled her in training. I emailed weekly updates to the rescue hoping it would help them find a foster or adopter. Times went by and by Spring I inquired about her placement. The rescue thought we had adopted her!!! We thought about it. We were not looking to add another dog. The truth was that she was stuck to me. She would do anything with of for me. As far as she was concerned she had found the family she was looking for. We filled out the paperwork and made it official.

Crazy White has always been a bit crazy. Always on edge...never quite integrating to the pack (she was the victim of the only dog fight ever in my life)... she hangs back and ignores the world for the most part. I am her world for better or worse. She loves her kids. She loves me. As much as she can she enjoys what we give her (once upon a time herding and agility until age stopped the fun, hikes, belly rubs,snuggles....)


Our lives, especially mine, are better for having her in it. Nine years have raced by. She still is that spry girl we brought home when in the yard or out with me. She is a very special lady! I celebrate today all the love she has given all thee years. We love you Rosie!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

That was a good story! So glad you found each other!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^ I agree, it's awesome how things work out the way they do! Happy anniversary!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Awww....Happy Anniversary! Have any pictures?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

So great to hear Rosie's back story! Bless you for giving her a wonderful home for 9 years. Hope she is feeling a bit better.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Anniversary, Crazy White!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Anniversary! Wishing for you many, many more to celebrate.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:birthday: beautiful Rosie! I am so happy for you and your family. I have often thought of you and wondered how you were getting on. Thanks for sharing your special day with us.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Rosie. You found your furever family and they found your love.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Not her birthday - that's what happens when I switched too fast from Le Monde to the forum ( anniversary or "anniversaire" is birthday in French). Wow, Rosie is really older than 9! That's great. Though to look at it another way - the day you rescued her was really the first day of her brand new life. That's really the best day to celebrate and remember.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think you are pretty special too. Thank you for saving this dear girl and giving her the love she so richly deserves.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

No pictures right now. When her swelling goes down we will take a few of her. She is a pretty girl


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Anniversary Crazy White! You found the best home!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

happy anniversary/gotcha day to crazy white from great white!!! totally great story!


----------

